

Apple says it never worked with NSA on iPhone hacks - JumpCrisscross
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE9BU0IP20131231?irpc=932

======
tunap
Of what I have read around none of these companies have denied harvesting the
data themselves & selling it to "trusted partners". You know, the guys who pay
for it, as per the EULA you agreed to, remember? The alphabet agencies' cash
is greener than most when favor/disfavor is factored in.

As far as mobile...that's what are the closets are for.
[https://www.eff.org/nsa-spying](https://www.eff.org/nsa-spying)

